# Midwest Illinois Race



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

The next race for the Middle of Illinois HO racing group will be the 22nd of September at the SCA facility in Peoria, IL (113 Elm Ridge Place in Creve Couer, IL). 

Classes to be run will be the VW Bug, Skinny Fray, and Slip-On Fray. We will have a width rule for VW Bug by this weekend.

Doors will open at 9 AM. Entry fee is $10 for all three races.

If you don't have a car come by and take a look and ask for a loaner - there will be plenty of extras.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

The width for the VW Bug will be 1.00" maximum.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Also the skinny fray will be ran using on plastic American Muscle car body. No resin or foreign cars. Must have front windshield, back windshield can be taken out.

If you have questions - ask.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Where can we find the rules,a few of us are going to try to make it


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Resin bodies are now legal in Skinny fray.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

I will get rules posted later tonight.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/MVHORA%20Skinny%20Fray.pdf


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/VW%20Class%20-%20Rev%203.pdf


----------



## slotcar95 (May 14, 2007)

*slotcar race*

tom wolfe can i race:wave:


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Is that Wolfe that came down to our WISCRS?


----------



## slotcar95 (May 14, 2007)

*race*

yes this is wolfie:wave:


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey Wolfie - you know who you need to ask and it is not me. There is a fence that got broken and it needs fixing.

Good luck and we hope to see you again.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Just a few more weeks Wolfie. You going to make it?


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

http://s9.zetaboards.com/CITRO/topic/7353765/1/#new


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

r u guys going to run wide tire tjets to. with the wizzard from in kits. width 1.085. please let us know ty.:wave:


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Not sure what Travis is going to run since Tom cancelled his race. Follow the link and join and post your comments/questions.


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Jeff I don't know what you mean as I have no track to host a race on? Jaybo is the one who was asked to host the race. So I would assume he would pick the classes. I know he has no VW car so I would assume that class will get nixed but other than that I don't know. You would have to ask him.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorry I meant Jaybo. My head is not in the game right now.


----------

